# Programs at startup



## lostspring

I am running windows XP home version. Can someone tell me how to turn off programs that run at startup? I guess what I am asking is there someplace that shows all of the programs that start when you first turn on the computer.
Thanks for any help.
Tom


----------



## The Ferret

You can do it from the Run box,but the easist way is to use CCleaner.Free and can download it at Piriform - Download CCleaner, Defraggler, Recuva, Speccy - Millions of users worldwide! .It is a simple program to use but can find a How-To at CCleaner - Managing auto-starting programs any problems drop me a pm.


----------



## lostspring

The Ferret said:


> You can do it from the Run box,but the easist way is to use CCleaner.Free and can download it at Piriform - Download CCleaner, Defraggler, Recuva, Speccy - Millions of users worldwide! .It is a simple program to use but can find a How-To at CCleaner - Managing auto-starting programs any problems drop me a pm.


Thank you very much, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Gary in ohio

got to start run and type msconfig and cliokc on the startup tab... be carefull what you turn off.


----------



## mnn2501

Gary in ohio said:


> got to start run and type msconfig and click on the startup tab... be carefull what you turn off.


Exactly, why download a program when Windows has msconfig built right into the Operating System?

You could also go to the Control Panel, to Administration and then Services if you have XP Pro


----------



## The Ferret

I had him use CClean for 2 reasons.1.You use msconfig,you get that pop-up telling you things have changed,been known to panic nonteck users. 2.He might learn to use it to clean out his history and temp. files and fix some reg.errors.always a good thing.You never have someone who does not know what they are doing play around turning off stuff in services,good way to get a phone call"You broke my computer" IMO


----------



## arabian knight

mnn2501 said:


> Exactly, why download a program when Windows has msconfig built right into the Operating System?
> 
> You could also go to the Control Panel, to Administration and then Services if you have XP Pro


 So true there are most all of those things that MS can do right from the control from Temp files to history to Cache all can be done by XP itself and even the start menu has what says at start up programs.
With MS it is imo better to have the PCs own OS in this case XP to do those things rather then downloading a 3rd party software that has many other options that sure could confuse the not so computer savvy person and they can get themselves in a bunch of trouble.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Totally! A novice with cleaning up computers does not need to be reconfiguring anything. A simple little program like The Ferret is referring to is much safer.


----------



## Kung

mnn2501 said:


> Exactly, why download a program when Windows has msconfig built right into the Operating System?


Because CCleaner does a ton of stuff. Cleans the registry, cache/trash files, removes msconfig entries, can remove programs, wipe free space on the hard drive, and I could go on.

In addition, its abilities can be extended by CCEnhancer.

On TOP of that...it has never, in all the years I've been using it (for a good 8 or 9 years now - yes, it's been around that long), caused ANY problems on ANY computer I've run it on.

I'm not a huge fan of many registry or trash cleaners...but this is the ONE program that I do recommend.

(And on the ridiculously extreme outside chance that for some reason it did cause a problem - those who recommend programs here know that they're on the hook to help solve problems. That goes for me as well.)


----------

